# New poison bottle collection.



## Le_noir_bazaar (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello. We recently purchased a bulk lot of poison bottles. We are having a hard time putting a value on the collection. If anyone has any info any of these then please comment. 1. Clear ribbed 8 inch marked- poisonous 2. British household ammonia- Poisonous Not to be taken  3. Cobalt 5 1/2 inch marked-Poison [attachment=poison 3.jpg] 2[attachment=poison 2.jpg]   [attachment=Poison 1.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, nothing specific, sorry. There are hundreds of variants and most are in the $5-10 range from what I've seen. That doesn't mean sold, just for sale.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 29, 2014)

These are all common English bottles.  From top to bottom:KH-2 (even though the bottle is listed as rare in the book, it's very out of date and we only use it for identification.  When it comes to ribbed hexagon bottles, there are so many variations, and most are common) The book only has the bottle made in this size and color (4 5/8"), but, like I said, the book is really out of date.Next is KO-17.  Comes in this size/color only, as far as I know.Lastly, KO-76.  Comes in this size/color only as well.  Also listed as rare.. Now, so many English bottles of this type have similar slight variations.  They could be just mold changes and updates as needed.  Maybe they are short run designs, and maybe rare as the book lists, but they all pretty much look alike and because of the commonality of the designs, even the "rare" ones do not command a high price.  They would have to be rare and unique.  But, it's a good start none the less.  You can pick up a great deal of commons for the price of one true rarity.  Nothing is more impressive than a cabinet full of color, regardless of rarity.


----------



## Le_noir_bazaar (Jun 29, 2014)

We have three more that I could not upload in the main post. 4. Cobalt blue 2 1/2 inch marked- Not to be taken 5. Green 5 1/2 inch marked- Not to be taken The sixth on we did not get a picture of but its a clear/green 6 1/2 inch with a 2 inch neck marked poisonous not to be taken[attachment=poison 6.jpg]


----------

